# Freaking out in cage



## zacarijacnatsav (Jul 26, 2011)

Hi, my cockatiel Sam, has started flipping out for no reason in his cage, flapping his wings like crazy and jumping all around. I am afraid he's going to break his wings or a blood feather (which scares the heck out of me anyway).

Is this a normal behavior? Thanks.


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

They are called night frights as usually happens at night, it could be anything that spooked him. My bunny baby was the cause of luckys and cookies night fright


----------



## zacarijacnatsav (Jul 26, 2011)

Have you ever heard of a bird breaking a wing while doing this?


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

It could happen i suppose but its mainly breaking a blood feather


----------



## AMSD (Nov 2, 2010)

Is it happening at night/sleep time or during the day?


----------



## casualrepartee (Apr 28, 2011)

Yep. 

1) night or day
2) if night, try leaving a side of the cage exposed with a nightlight so he doesn't feel as frightened if there are noises...
3) if day, figure out what's going on when he does it. Sudden noises? Quick movements? Smells? Could be a lot of things. Start with 1


----------



## chloe92us (Jul 12, 2011)

My Mango had a night fright last night. I was in a panic, but I went in and put her on my finger and talked to her. She couldn't figure out how to get back to her perch. Once I put her back on it, she was okay. In this case, it was the cat.


----------



## casualrepartee (Apr 28, 2011)

might want to make sure the cat can't give your bird permanent insomnia, if at all possible :0


----------

